# Stop on the way to the mosel



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

We are travelling out to France/Germany on Thursday 21 Aug staying at Cite Europe. Can't decide where to stop next, the O H does not like driving so would prefer to stop after a max of 3 hours for the weekend not really worried where but preferably in or near a town.Sorry for being vague but running out of ideas.Dont Ming whether it's France/Belgium orGermany

Chris


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If you're going towarsds Germany, use either Brugge or Ypres, both excellent weekend venues. If going South try Le Crotoy, plenty to do and see there for a weekend but only an hour from Calais.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

If you want a handy free stopover en route to the Mosel, then the marina at Peruwelz is nice & quiet, and only a few minutes off the E42 / A16 in Belgium between Tournai and Mons. It is about 2 to 2:30 hrs from Calais.

Here: 50.5185571, 3.6087412

The town is nothing much, though it does have both a Lidl and an Aldi, and the marina has a bar....


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Another option not far from Morphs suggestion is the free aire at Tournai, 50.60458 3.38167...

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/ccib.php?numero=6268

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/tournai-aire-campsite.html

Plenty of space, a short stroll across the road to the town centre.

Pete


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Gaspode, unfortunately have done all of these. Trying to find something different that will keep the oh happy , as she says she doesn't want just a driving holiday


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

While you're in the Mosel there's a lovely aire at Zell, right by the river.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

a nice little place is hans-sur-lesse just of the main motorway to trier (i assume your going south to north up the mosel) the aire is in the town. Not really suitable for a whole weekend but a veey nice town by teh river is you just wanted to chaill and have dinner in a nice restaurant.
Once you get to Mosel you wont have to drive very far each day as the Stellplatz are very frequent especially in the south and you only need drive 1 few miles each day and if the weather is nice you wont want to but would be glad you got there earlier (IMHO)


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

Gent you can park overnight by the canal at the watersports centre or Valkenburg in Netherlands.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

You could try Diest in Belgium, nice secure aire and interesting town. Need to get there not too late as you need to pay at the pool complex and get a key for the security gate.

Should find it in the camperstops book.


Martin


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

We have stopped a couple of times at Monschau in the Eifel National Park on the way and highly reccommended. A really quaint old town which is famous in Germany photographically speaking but few Brits have ever heard of it. About an hour from Liege and 3.5 hrs from Calais. A decent enough campsite, Camping Perlenau 50.54339 - 6.23674, set beside a stream near a restaurant. The Stellplatz attached to the town is part of the car park and sloping.

Ron


----------

